# Is it acceptable to disown a family member?



## Thiletonomics (Jun 16, 2018)

Given how completely cutting off a family member from your life is a huge task that has significant consequences, is there ever a legitimate reason to disown a family member?

I remembered when Trump got elected, there was that one clip of a mother leaving her child son on the street, just because he like Trump. (although I'm not sure if that incident was serious at all, or just an act for pity bucks) Also, several troons that have been mentioned here, i.e. Greta Martela and Stefonkee Wolscht, both have abandoned their families to live out their "honest" lives as being a woman, the latter being for fetish purposes specifically. Note also that Greta didn't even officially divorce from his wife at the time when he trooned out and "married" Nina, presumably to avoid having to pay child support. And haven't there been cases of other men trooning out, using family savings to pay for their operations while leaving their families behind? I don't remember if Greta or Stefonkee specifically raided the family savings just for trooning purposes.

In that case, would it be acceptable to cut off ties with those kinds of people, if it's clear that they won't come back?


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 16, 2018)

Anyone who cuts themselves off from their own family for petty reasons probably doesn't deserve their affection.
Still, this is a bit too nuanced a question to answer just like that. It depends on the people involved.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jun 16, 2018)

I think a good rule of thumb to use when cutting family completely off is when it becomes obvious that they're only interested in what they can get out of you.


----------



## VoidMachine (Jun 16, 2018)

You only have an average of 90 years to live in your life, more if you're really stubborn. Less if you're unlucky. There's no point in keeping really shitty people in it.

If there was a "greta" in my family I sure as fuck would disown them. I don't got time for that kinda bullshit.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 16, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> Anyone who cuts themselves off from their own family for petty reasons probably doesn't deserve their affection.
> Still, this is a bit too nuanced a question to answer just like that. It depends on the people involved.


Barb.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jun 16, 2018)

I'd say it depends on severity. If a family member is/was an abusive drunk, then that's a perfectly valid reason. If a family member voted for Trump and you're disowning them because "The blood's on their hands, goddammit!", then you're a bitch who needs to suck it up and accept other people's differences.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 16, 2018)

I cut my sister out of my life when she tried to tell me that Shane Vandrell was the best character on _The Shield_ when everyone knows the answer is Dutch.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2018)

Only for shit like murder.  And it better have been a murder of someone else in the family.  Otherwise, you help them dig the hole.  

Short of utter betrayal, you should generally consider family to be for life.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Only for shit like murder.  And it better have been a murder of someone else in the family.  Otherwise, you help them dig the hole.
> 
> Short of utter betrayal, you should generally consider family to be for life.


That’s deep....I kind of want to see how many bodies are in your family’s backyard


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 16, 2018)

For the most part I'm against disowning unless they're publicly dragging the family name through the mud. If I was a Dobson, for example, I would disown Hat Andy.

But more seriously, I think what's more important is not to disown someone but to stop enabling people's idiocy. We stopped wiring my uncle money because he wouldn't pay rent, he'd just buy tequila.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 16, 2018)

My dad is useless, dishonest, and a utter faggot.

Nobody would want to keep his stupid ass around.


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Jun 16, 2018)

It's perfectly reasonable to disown a family member if they're a piece of shit. If all they care about is themselves and not the family, then why should they be apart of the family? Let them be, if that's how they've been acting.

Of course disowning a family member suddenly isn't as justifiable. Maybe if they've been going down hill for a few years, and perhaps won't listen to anyone you can leave them. It's when you know they're too far gone, or if what they've done is irredeemable do you say your messy goodbyes.

Otherwise, they'll pull you into the ride with them.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 16, 2018)

to me i would say no fam 
disowning is just trying to save face by parents who fucked up as parents
if your family is hurting you you are allowed to leave 
but you shouldn't disown your fam bruh that's how villains are born ! 
in my perfect fam that i would create i would try to make my sons and daughters feel at home 
whatever they choose to be 
thats my responsibility as a family man if i would disown them then i shouldn't be knocking girls up you feel me ?
they are extensions of me basically i would argue that 13th friday jason's mother is my ideal mom


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> to me i would say no fam
> disowning is just trying to save face by parents who fucked up as parents
> if your family is hurting you you are allowed to leave
> but you shouldn't disown your fam bruh that's how villains are born !
> ...



Parents who fucked up as parents were usually trying their best.  Unless they were actively malicious, cut them some fucking slack.

If your family is hurting you, guess what, you're probably a pussy, and you're just going to seek out some dumb social cult that will hurt you even more.  Look at every one of the troons here.

But yes, if you disown your family, you are well on your way to being a villain.

Don't be a villain!  Love your family!


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Parents who fucked up as parents were usually trying their best.  Unless they were actively malicious, cut them some fucking slack.
> 
> If your family is hurting you, guess what, you're probably a pussy, and you're just going to seek out some dumb social cult that will hurt you even more.  Look at every one of the troons here.
> 
> ...


dipshit if your father develops a habit of raping you should you stay then ?
oh im sure parenting isn't easy no shit it isn't 
but the quality matters not the quantity meaning you may have only one hour a day to spend with your child if you put effort in it that will count bruh


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 16, 2018)

Absolutely but you should have a good reason for doing so.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Jun 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Only for shit like murder.  And it better have been a murder of someone else in the family.  Otherwise, you help them dig the hole.
> 
> Short of utter betrayal, you should generally consider family to be for life.


Bloody hell, you mobster?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2018)

A Psycho Cat said:


> Bloody hell, you mobster?



No, and it's sad that society has become so depraved that merely valuing one's family leads to such an accusation.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2018)

Zack the ripper said:


> dipshit if your father develops a habit of raping you should you stay then ?



Didn't I point out "actively malicious" as an exception to the general rule?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 16, 2018)

1864897514651 said:


> In a moral society, faggot trannies would not just be disowned. They would be executed under anti-obscenity sodomy laws.


But isn’t that against the first commandment, Thou Shall Not Kill?


----------



## A Useless Fish (Jun 16, 2018)

When my mother finally dies, I will never speak to another member of my family ever again. Not my sibling, nor any of the siblings of my mother. They all used her, and nothing I could ever do, or say, could make her see that. She believes absolutely in how important family is, and every single one of her family has used that aspect of her personality to use her as unpaid fucking labour, while chuckling behind her back at how stupid they all think she is.  Fuck every single one of them.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Jun 16, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> When my mother finally dies, I will never speak to another member of my family ever again. Not my sibling, nor any of the siblings of my mother. They all used her, and nothing I could ever do, or say, could make her see that. She believes absolutely in how important family is, and every single one of her family has used that aspect of her personality to use her as unpaid fucking labour, while chuckling behind her back at how stupid they all think she is.  Fuck every single one of them.



I hope in least your mother leaves everything to you in her will so you can just take care of things that has value to her and you.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Didn't I point out "actively malicious" as an exception to the general rule?


it escaped me i apologize


----------



## MG 620 (Jun 16, 2018)

Only a monster would leave his poor mom and move all the way to New York.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Jun 16, 2018)

Of course it is. If your family is only extorting you for money, not treating you with respect, and are actively hurting your mental state, drop them. Now, obviously I don't think you should drop your family due to some minor differences. That's ridiculous.

However, I believe that if your family is harming you, you have every right to drop them like a sack of bricks. People don't believe it, but toxicity can spread like a fucking plague. And the more toxic individuals you have in your life, the worse it will get.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 16, 2018)

Well, I mean, if the person was an abusive psychopathic user, I would not hesitate to cut them out of my life, no question about it.
My uncle is a narcissistic, abusive, manipulative drunk and I have not seen him in nearly a decade. Nor do I want to.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 16, 2018)

stefan molyneaux approves


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jun 16, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> stefan molyneaux approves



The problem with Molyneux is that he holds parents to ridiculous standards. To him, just about every familial relationship is oppressive by dint of the fact that it's something you're involuntarily born into. You have to be pretty damn exceptional to take a view like that.


----------



## Eto (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes, but under certain circumstances. If they've actively harmed you (mentally or physically), given you so much grief that they've taken a toll on your psyche, or only want to use you for your money or possession, you have every right to tell them to fuck right off. If someone doesn't see you as family, it ruins the dynamic of a family unit, because what are you to them? A taxi? A bank? It's a shame that some people have to resort to disowning a family member, because it's a bond that doesn't compare to anything else.

Now, if you want to disown family for petty bullshit like politics, you're probably in need of a reality check.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 16, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> When my mother finally dies, I will never speak to another member of my family ever again. Not my sibling, nor any of the siblings of my mother. They all used her, and nothing I could ever do, or say, could make her see that. She believes absolutely in how important family is, and every single one of her family has used that aspect of her personality to use her as unpaid fucking labour, while chuckling behind her back at how stupid they all think she is.  Fuck every single one of them.



In a similar boat, only the culprits have already been disowned. Evil fucking people.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 17, 2018)

Only if they're a supporter of the God Emperor.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 17, 2018)

I'd say having a shithead addict family member who does nothing but steal from you and make you enable them is a good enough reason.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 17, 2018)

Without revealing too much I have cut contact and vice versa with my family. My mother I cut out completely when I was 14 because she just fucked me so much, it's still so hard to discuss it with my family how much I hate her because they didn't experience any of it.

I was disowned by my Sister who still hadn't gotten the memo that had no interest in my Mother's dementia and cut me off after I refused to have her board at my place until she made arrangements. I could not handle it. I feel like being a bigger person and writing a letter.

So like, knowing both sides of the coin I can be a burden off of you and it sucks when it happens to you but it's sometimes worth it. It's sometimes needed for reaching higher places.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 17, 2018)

One of my relatives is a kleptomaniac...I don't really understand it, because they do very well for themselves, but I get tired of finding my shit in their house.

I haven't cut them off, but I'm leery about them coming to my house...so I avoid that.

And I mean it is silly shit like a decorative cup I got from a bar, that disappears from my house and shows up at their house.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 17, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> One of my relatives is a kleptomaniac...I don't really understand it, because they do very well for themselves, but I get tired of finding my shit in their house.
> 
> I haven't cut them off, but I'm leery about them coming to my house...so I avoid that.
> 
> And I mean it is silly shit like a decorative cup I got from a bar, that disappears from my house and shows up at their house.



Kleptomania can't be explained, it's a compulsive disorder.


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 17, 2018)

Me and my immediate family have already disowned the rest of our family members due to many things, but it was when none of my family members showed up to my mother's spinal cord surgery ( a workplace accident turned ugly and it completely severed her spine, _almost _rendering her paralyzed ) that broke the straw on the camel's back.

I personally believe if a family member was never there for you when you really needed, are abusive / racist / sexist assholes towards you or your family, and/or fucked you over something fierce is disown worthy. Just because your mom and dad raised you or some shit doesn't mean they deserve your love all the time, especially when they abuse you.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 17, 2018)

Powerlevel: The Thread


----------



## Gus (Jun 18, 2018)

Family is who fulfills the part of family, and if they do not act like family...


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jun 19, 2018)

I grew up with a Narcissist father, and as an adult came really close to cutting him off and going no-contact. The only reason I didn't was because my doing so would have put other family members in a very uncomfortable position. But between him and a couple of other relatives, I've had a lot of cause to consider what it would take to justify disowning a family member completely.

I've never been a traditionalist. I'm not quick to cut ties, but I'm also not going to hold on to a destructive relationship, protect somebody, or endure undeserved suffering out of some idea that family is so sacred you can't break those bonds. Families should, within the best of their abilities, take care of their members, love each other, and support each other, but it has to be reciprocal. When one family member persistently demands sacrifices from others while refusing to uphold their own obligations, then yes, I think cutting ties (even if only temporarily, until that person has cleaned up their act) is in order. 

And there are some relationships that are more one-sided when it comes to obligations than others--particularly the relationship between parents and minor children. If you've had kids, you've accepted the obligation to set aside a lot of your own desires in favor of your kids' welfare. So  deciding to break up your kids' stable existence--be it by blatantly having affairs and spending needed family resources on flashy toys, as my father did; or trooning out at the family's expense, as Greta did; or even dragging your sexualized performer of a teenaged daughter from country to country, as Margaret Palermo did?--Yeah, I think those are solid grounds for at least _minimizing_ the relationship with that parent, even if you don't cut them off entirely. 

When a family member--especially a parent--has failed to uphold their end of the deal, has created genuine hardship and suffering for you and others close to you, and has shown no remorse and made no effort to redress that, then I think cutting them off is perfectly acceptable, if that's what you need to do in order to recover from that loss and maintain your own well-being. Remaining dysfunctional and suffering within that one-sided relationship doesn't do you, or anybody around you, any good--except the destructive person, who does not care that others are suffering. 

And if you have kids of your own, I think it's perfectly okay to not want them to be negatively influenced by a grandparent, aunt/uncle, or other family member who exhibits destructive, anti-social, narcissistic behavior. My father died while my siblings' first kids were still too small to remember him, and they've both admitted to being relieved that they wouldn't have to deal with the inevitable power struggles as he played his grandkids against their parents.


----------



## NN 401 (Jun 20, 2018)

Stefan Molyneux had some interesting things to say about how we approach and see the concept of family. That is until he drank his own kool aid and went off the deep end.

He wasn't wrong when he suggested that the parents of estranged or reticent children should give some thought as to _why_ the child is doing what he/she is doing as opposed to fixating on the fact that their feelings aren't being validated by said child.
Which in the early days of his forums was I what I saw most to my disgust.

I'll quote the Martian Manhunter: What's the use of _family_ if it _diminishes_ us as _individuals_?

Abusive parents aside. I've seen plenty of families that essentially treat their kids like objects, never imbuing them with a sense of purpose or any sense at all really.
Their kids grow up to be disaffected, insatiable individuals who either fail to launch like many of the lol cows here or continually quest for that one thing: the job, house, or fashion accessory that will solve all their problems and complete them.

What should be done about parents that through benign neglect create unwell individuals? 
Should they be cut off too? Especially, when their child realizes what's been done, or in this case not been done, to them?
How do you relate to someone who made you but is now so alien from you in significant ways?


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 22, 2018)

You literally have zero obligation to your family if you don't get anything out of being with them. 



Nazi vegeta said:


> stefan molyneaux approves



He's for abandoning family you disagree with rather than family that treats you like garbage.


----------



## Toucan (Jun 26, 2018)

You should do it preemptively if they listen to stefan molyneaux.


----------



## Zarkov (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know because in my cuck country the law prohibits you from disowning anyone. Fucking leftist legislators should have their balls ripped off and fed to hounds.


----------



## CabbageMan (Jun 30, 2018)

I wanted to come and shitpost and say "if it's DSP" but this is actually kind of a serious-sounding thread, at least from the OP. 

I think being toxic to the point of negatively impacting other family members' lives, abuse, stealing, etc. are all justifiable reasons to cut someone off.


----------



## The Hansome Goblin (Jun 30, 2018)

Toucan said:


> You should do it preemptively if they listen to stefan molyneaux.


The one clear circumstance under which de-fooing is the appropriate course of action.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 6, 2018)

There are certain times when this is necessary. Whenever it is acceptable and how big an offense it requires depends on your culture. 

In the first world, it is generally a taboo, in the second world it requires a big reason (like being faggy) and in the third would it is rather commonplace and sometimes also begets some form of corporeal punishment.


----------



## vhstape (Jul 6, 2018)

I have and my life is happier for it, some people just like to ruin everything and bring you down with them, life is too short for that shit


----------



## soy_king (Jul 6, 2018)

This has weighed on me for quite some time, but I'm close to disowning my brother. He's a decent guy, but he consistently fails to do anything with his life beyond making grandiose plans, and when he concocts a scheme, it usually fails because he never puts in the effort to make it work. On top of that, he doesn't actually trust me enough to listen to advice I give him, and usually puts trust into shady friends of his; the last two times he put trust into his friends he lost out on a professional recommendation, lost thousands of dollars paying his roommate's rent and business expenses, and had one (of his many) cars completely destroyed. I've pretty much washed my hands of any business venture he starts, since I used to fall for it just because he sounds super convincing when he pitches it, even if I know his previous attempts always failed.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been party to a difficult discussion in my family about disowning one of my cousins by marriage. A close family friend is, or rather was now, a survivor of the holocaust and the cousin in question is a legitimate Nazi. Like, SS runes on both arms and Hitler tattooed on his scalp Nazi. It was at a small get together as family friend was starting to get progressively more frail that cousin got somewhat intoxicated and point blank accused our friend of lying and that the holocaust never happened. So we told him to get out and never darken our doorstep again. 

He occasionally pings me and my other cousins on Facebook but I know that he knows that he's persona non grata.


----------



## Ravelord (Jul 12, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> When my mother finally dies, I will never speak to another member of my family ever again. Not my sibling, nor any of the siblings of my mother. They all used her, and nothing I could ever do, or say, could make her see that. She believes absolutely in how important family is, and every single one of her family has used that aspect of her personality to use her as unpaid fucking labour, while chuckling behind her back at how stupid they all think she is.  Fuck every single one of them.



I know that feel bro. Pretty much this will happen for my mother's side except one cousin. I will call some hypocrites before the disown, though.




BlastDoors41 said:


> Stefan Molyneux had some interesting things to say about how we approach and see the concept of family. That is until he drank his own kool aid and went off the deep end.
> 
> He wasn't wrong when he suggested that the parents of estranged or reticent children should give some thought as to _why_ the child is doing what he/she is doing as opposed to fixating on the fact that their feelings aren't being validated by said child.
> Which in the early days of his forums was I what I saw most to my disgust.
> ...



I mean, you can also feel alien but understand that the situation would not have a good outcome. Therefore, the current situation is probably the best deal you could get.

I would also say that some parents mean well but can't understand that sometimes it's too late and should let you be rather than try to fix and apologize.

And also, fuck family that are all "it's all thanks to me". That's my #1 reason to cut off anyone (even friends) in general. Being a "never my fault" person does not help either.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 12, 2018)

My parents and I disowned each other for a period of time while I was in college. I was pretty sick and was not receiving effective treatment (I have temporal lobe epilepsy) which caused my physical and mental health to plummet. I ended up dropping out for a year and worked odd jobs as best I could to stay housed and fed. It was my fault for being sick and their fault for being frustrated with me being sick. My mom says she will never forgive me for that year and I will never forgive her for telling my girlfriend and love of my life to leave me when I needed help the most. 

People disown family for all sorts of reasons. My parents still sometimes bring up that year when they express surprise that I have managed to become somewhat economically viable and I just grin and bear it because I'm too tired to fight. Everyone has their limits, though, and you shouldn't try to set hard boundaries that universally apply. Some people are saints and don't mind being a martyr. Others kick out their kids the second they graduate high school or send them to live on a farm the first time they get in trouble. 

There's no set standard to how you treat family. You do you and it will hopefully work out. I'm overly educated and my parents are both overly educated and we still managed to have a falling out because of mental health. I wasn't doing drugs or breaking the law or anything like that, but I was pretty sick. That was enough for my parents to throw in the towel and I agreed so we ceased contact. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you have to take care of yourself. That's the most important thing, I think.


----------



## Dovahshit (Jul 12, 2018)

a big yes, especially when they
-stole large chunks of money from you
- have abused you in any way
- being a completely narcissistic parent.
-if they gaslight you to hell and back


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 13, 2018)

Is it acceptable to disown a family member: Yes.
When? When it seems like they're taking more from you than the relationship is worth to you.  You don't owe anyone anything just because you share a lot of DNA.

That said, disowning people over petty disagreements is idiotic, but if someone would do that then you actually have a good reason not to associate with them anyway.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 14, 2018)

1864897514651 said:


> In a moral society, faggot trannies would not just be disowned. They would be executed under anti-obscenity sodomy laws.


That reminds of some other accepting and peaceful culture but I just can’t put my figure on which one.


----------



## jakefromstatefarm007 (Jul 14, 2018)

In terms of parents disowning their offspring, I say that it shouldn't be possible. The parents forced the child into the world to fulfill their own desires and now that child has to deal with all the horrors of life. They don't just get to wipe their hands clean whenever they want. Your indebted to that child for life.


----------



## superscript (Jul 20, 2018)

If your kid thinks it was a horror to be born and you did it out of selfishness, that's a good reason to call them a crybaby.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 23, 2018)

Depends on how close to you by blood.

extended family-major "you fucked my life" betrayals and general evil-crimminals and socipaths.
immediate kin-Deep personal "the damage will last forever" betrayals and peados.
Your child-child molesters, that's it. You brought the turd here so you're accountable forever for anything else and you should probably kill it if your adult son/daughter molests children.


----------



## SweetDee (Jul 24, 2018)

I think it's acceptable.  You don't get to choose your family.  It's entirely possible for someone to be a heinous person who only lives to hurt others but is also your brother, or sister or whomever.  Bad people are bad people, regardless of blood ties.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 30, 2018)

BlastDoors41 said:


> I'll quote the Martian Manhunter: What's the use of _family_ if it _diminishes_ us as _individuals_?
> 
> Abusive parents aside. I've seen plenty of families that essentially treat their kids like objects, never imbuing them with a sense of purpose or any sense at all really.
> Their kids grow up to be disaffected, insatiable individuals who either fail to launch like many of the lol cows here or continually quest for that one thing: the job, house, or fashion accessory that will solve all their problems and complete them.



I get incredibly annoyed when I see really twee ads for infertility treatment. Images of couples fixated on the idea of having a child of their "Own" and willing to go to incredible effort and expense to have a child that shares some of their genetic code rather than say adopt and rescue a child from the misery of state orphanages or potentially uncaring or abusive foster homes. I believe that adoption is a far more honourable course of action than IV fertilisation or fertility treatment and sometimes even more honourable than just having a child in the usual way. It is a fact that there are too many people in this world and many of them live in abject misery. To want a child of your "own" a child that you can treat as your own property, a sort of perverse fashion statement, rather than recognise the humanity of an orphaned child is a disgusting habit of many people in todays society. 
I do think that there are a lot of people who have no right to have their own children, never mind raise them. If I wasnt completly disgusted by the idea of eugenics i would even go so far as to demand sterilisation of all people who treat children as a form of personal property.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Oct 26, 2021)

Cutting off family for dumb ass reasons is borderline suicidal if you plan on growing even remotely old, but that's just a selfish and calculating angle that I'm not particularly concerned with. The moral angle is more important in that you're hurting multiple people long term by doing so, so you'd better have a fucking good reason. Disagreeing on politics in ways that don't directly affect each other IRL is not a good reason, for example. Family telling you to keep your fetish in the bedroom is a shit reason. Parents and grandparents not supporting and enabling reckless consoomerism habits is a garbage reason. 

On the flipside, anyone who facilitates their family members treating themself or their loved ones like shit is a figurative cuck. If your parents, siblings, whoever are genuinely abusive to your spouse or kids and you let it happen or even stay on good terms with the abuser, you deserve to lose those spouse and kids who need to be removed from that situation. Either you do it, or wait around for them to do it for you and suffer much greater consequences. And it's not just you, your spouse and your kids. If your mother beat your little brother with a phonebook, if your father raped your sister, staying in contact with the perp is just you siding against the victim, who is also your family in case you forgot. Shit, their victim doesn't even need to be your family to matter enough. Familial disownment is absolutely the answer to heinous behavior towards other people. 

Violence isn't even required. If your family member is always saying legitimately horrible things to or about you or your loved ones, stealing from you, treating you like a piggybank, etc, they need to be cut off if a stern talking to doesn't make them grow the fuck up and stop shitting on you. Treating you like shit in stead of treating you like the family that you are is already worse than if they were to cut you off themselves. 


Aside from all of that unpleasantness, please try your best to maintain stable and loving relationships with the family that you have. Families, especially white families, are being dismantled en masse in the current age and we must take measures to fight the trend. Just about every left-leaning group of any kind, be it directly about politics or not, is following the Communist Manifesto and acting like a cult that's trying to convince you to abandon your family for any reason they can find. Fucking clothes shopping cults and MLM scams are doing this shit, it's so out of hand.


----------



## Travoltron (Oct 26, 2021)

In our extended family we had something like this. Short version, son steals all the inheritance right after his dad died, when in fact half of it was supposed to go to the family of his other (deceased) son. This asshole quit his grocery stock boy job and bought a motorcycle and all this other midlife crisis crap and bragged about it to all his (former) co-workers.

He did all this when the responsible members of the family were busy taking care of the funeral. Only months later did they discover it and get lawyers involved. I never want to see that man's ugly bug-eyed face again.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Oct 26, 2021)

If there's a good reason to disown said family member, then yes.



Spoiler: My own experience.



I disowned my father because he was abusive. As in legitimately abusive physically and psychologically. No one should have to fear their own parent. He knew what he was doing, but didn't care. For the longest time, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. I forgave and tolerated him countless times, Eventually, I had enough and finally stood up to him. He was never a loving parent and didn't care that he wasn't. He wanted loyalty and obedience that he didn't deserve. It actually came as a bit of shock to him when realized I've cut him out of my life for good. If he at least understood why I hate him and genuinely wanted to make amends, then I actually would not have minded trying reconcile, but all he ever did was double down.

It wasn't just me he abused. Goodbye and good riddance. In a way, it's too bad that it ended up like this, but he insisted.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 27, 2021)

I think as a last resort option yes it’s ok. Try to salvage or work through any issue if you can, but there’s a limit and life is too short to waste it on terrible people. I’ve disowned one of my brothers, complete Michael Corleone “Fredo, you're nothing to me now. You're not a brother, you're not a friend. I don't want to know you or what you do. I don't want to see you at the hotels, I don't want you near my house. When you see our mother, I want to know a day in advance, so I won't be there. You understand?” Hard to do, but I honestly feel better without him in my life now

If it’s for something dumb and petty, obviously get angry or annoyed but forgive and forget. You have to irredeemably fuck up for me  to want to completely disown you


----------



## Seventh Star (Oct 31, 2021)

Absolutely. I'd disown my own son if I felt he is very disappointing, not in following a career or religion or stupid stuff like that, but if he gets into idiotic death cults, be troonism, autistic satanism, or being a junkie. They don't value their own life, and that's enough of a failure for me. I don't really hold any love for family members except my parents, and even then, if it has to happen, I'll do it. And my family would never talk to me again too if it had to happen, including my own parents.


----------



## celebrityskin (Oct 31, 2021)

If they were a rapist, pedo, thief etc. then yes


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Nov 1, 2021)

Seventh Star said:


> Absolutely. I'd disown my own son if I felt he is very disappointing, not in following a career or religion or stupid stuff like that, but if he gets into idiotic death cults, be troonism, autistic satanism, or being a junkie. They don't value their own life, and that's enough of a failure for me. I don't really hold any love for family members except my parents, and even then, if it has to happen, I'll do it. And my family would never talk to me again too if it had to happen, including my own parents.



This is one of those things that's difficult for me to wrap my head around, because smoking meth or huffing paint or whatever has always sounded supremely autistic to me.  But at the same time, I want to have some level of patience with junkies, because at some point the chemical fuckery going on inside is what is controlling their life from that point forward.  I personally do not know if I could write off my own kid at the start.

That being said, I had a coworker who was a nurse who got into meth.  You'd think a nurse of all people, working in an ER treating meth addicts, would figure out that meth is retarded, but there you go.  Guy went from being an excellent nurse, really taking care of shit, to being flaky at work and eventually getting fired, losing his license, and going to jail.

I know his family and follow it from time to time.  He will get clean for a little bit, turn his life around, and then eventually crawl right back to the needle when his life takes a downturn.  He's lost an ex-wife and a daughter to his addiction.  I looked him up when the eviction moratorium ended and saw where he started a GoFundMe to bail him and his new wife (two months pregnant, of course) off the street.  

They said it was due to COVID and losing their jobs (when you can make $14.50 bagging fucking groceries where I live in Midwestistan), when everyone who knows him knows it was him (and his new thot) spending all their money on meth again.  Dude's mom, who for years would post updates with his sister of her taking him out places, paying for his stuff, helping him where she could, has finally written him off.  It's just so jarring to see someone successful just absolutely cripple their entire life in one moment of weakness.

I also saw a lot of alcoholism when I was a firefighter, particularly amongst volunteer departments we would occasionally call in for mutual aid.  It was sometimes difficult getting them to respond, lack of new blood on volunteer departments worth a shit not withstanding, due to a large percentage of them being old drunks that would routinely be three to four beers in when their pagers went off.


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 1, 2021)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> I also saw a lot of alcoholism when I was a firefighter, particularly amongst volunteer departments we would occasionally call in for mutual aid.  It was sometimes difficult getting them to respond, lack of new blood on volunteer departments worth a shit not withstanding, due to a large percentage of them being old drunks that would routinely be three to four beers in when their pagers went off.


All that's wrong with people is chemical fuckery in their brains if you get down to it. Nothing more, nothing less. I feel bad sure, but what has to be done has to be done.

Quick question. Did you happen to be an alcoholic as a firefighter too?


----------

